# Sawfish problem

## Swift

wenn ich mit meinem normalen user im gnome eingeloggt bin kann ich keine der sawfish konfigurationen starten, wenn ich versuche z.b. die tastenkürzelkonfiguration aus dem terminal zu starten sieht man auch wieso, jetzt ist die frage, was kann man dagegen machen?

bash-2.05a$ sawfish-ui --group=bindings 

error: can't connect to socket /tmp/.sawfish-swift/swift:0.0

*** Error: can't connect to sawfish on display, :0

wenn ich als root eingeloggt bin gehts ohne probleme...

----------

## Nelvin

Genau das gleiche Problem hatte ich auch! Als erstes habe ich die libpng nochmal kompiliert und anschließen des /tmp-Verzeichnis komplett gelöscht.

Dann war auch die Verbing zum X-Server wieder möglich.

Nelvin  :Idea: 

----------

